# pelican ambush "micro skiff"



## RobRed

I've been in the market for a small skiff like this one. I'm looking for a little feedback from 2cool and what yall think. They seem to be based out of Florida has anyone had a chance to see or run one?

http://pelicanflatsboats.com/Ambush.html


----------



## Sounding_7th

Never seen one but looks badass!!


----------



## aggie182

I really like the looks of those. I have been looking in to a Gheenoe 15' 4" for a while and I think I am close to convincing the wife. I read a bit about those Ambush skiffs at microskiff.com. I think the Gheenoe is more appealling because of price but those will definately be a consideration for me if I have the $$ for it. Wish there were dealers of some of these little skiffs here in Texas. So clean looking. Those marshes that are a 4, 5, 6 paddle, one way, will be so reachable with something like that.


----------



## RobRed

I've looked at the gheenoe, solo skiff, even a few square back canoes. Before i decide what i want to purchase i wanna be sure i check everything out thats available. I agree there needs to be a dealer for these style boats here in Texas.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Are you dead set on a skiff? What about a little scooter like a mowdy s10?

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## RobRed

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are you dead set on a skiff? What about a little scooter like a mowdy s10?
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Pretty much yeah, the convenience of somethhing like the ambush is what im wanting.The option of throwing in my truck and going appeals to me. Minimal clean up time, store easily store in the garage, use next to no gas. Theres a pick of a ambush with a 9.9 that they say runs in the high 20's although it seems it's only rated for a 6hp. Can you imagine what a rush that would be?


----------



## FishingFanatic96

That is a sweet skiff!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

RobRed said:


> Pretty much yeah, the convenience of somethhing like the ambush is what im wanting.The option of throwing in my truck and going appeals to me. Minimal clean up time, store easily store in the garage, use next to no gas. Theres a pick of a ambush with a 9.9 that they say runs in the high 20's although it seems it's only rated for a 6hp. Can you imagine what a rush that would be?


I was just kidding. 
Those little skiffs are very cool, i can see scooting around the marsh on one. I thought you checked out the soloskiff a while back?

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## RobRed

I was fortunate enough to meet up with Tom from solo skiff while he was in corpus . The solo is very well built skiff. You can tell from the design that a lot of time went into building that project. Just over all I came to the conclusion that for what it was it just wasn't going to fit my needs... As far as the gheenoe goes it's price is appealing but by the time it's modified into a polling machine I would be out more $$$ and time. When you talk about spending upwards of 4k you wanna make sure it's what you want.


----------



## Red3Fish

A "handyman" with a few tools could prolly build one in a few weekends for <1000 depending on design. 

PS.....ahhhhhhhh with Igloo instead of the Yeti!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## aggie182

RobRed said:


> I was fortunate enough to meet up with Tom from solo skiff while he was in corpus . The solo is very well built skiff. You can tell from the design that a lot of time went into building that project. Just over all I came to the conclusion that for what it was it just wasn't going to fit my needs... As far as the gheenoe goes it's price is appealing but by the time it's modified into a polling machine I would be out more $$$ and time. When you talk about spending upwards of 4k you wanna make sure it's what you want.


Do you know what the motor mount runs for the ambush? From what I have seen, the hull runs about 1.5k. Is that consistent with your research? I have been looking at little microskiffs for a while but haven't pulled the trigger on anything. I'd love to see them all in person but unless you are in Florida, that doesn't seem like an option.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart

aggie182 said:


> Do you know what the motor mount runs for the ambush? From what I have seen, the hull runs about 1.5k. Is that consistent with your research? I have been looking at little microskiffs for a while but haven't pulled the trigger on anything. I'd love to see them all in person but unless you are in Florida, that doesn't seem like an option.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


There's a long thread over on Florida Sportsman. Looks like that hull alone as it sits is $2,800 or more. I figure the way it is rigged in the pic here and with a trailer, you'll be pushing $5k. That's a lot, if you ask me.

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?29252-Pelican-*AMBUSH*-Build


----------



## acwizzard

Couldnt you covert a small sailboat into this easily?I see them sitting everywhere and most look like they havent been used in a long time .Should be able to pick one up cheap.Some have the flat back for a small motor and are 10-15 foot long


----------



## Stuart

acwizzard said:


> Couldnt you covert a small sailboat into this easily?I see them sitting everywhere and most look like they havent been used in a long time .Should be able to pick one up cheap.Some have the flat back for a small motor and are 10-15 foot long


That could be interesting. A lot of those are flat bottom and used a moveable keel. And you're right, you can pick them up cheap.


----------



## aggie182

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1323870851

Info here.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trim-Happy

My buddy mike has one with a 6 hp merc and its a blast to drive. Never GPS it but probably in the 15 to 20 maybe more. They are a little tipsy but once you get the hang of it our of to the races. Hey daft maybe 4 in fully loaded with motor and person. You can pole it for hours, he said now he has a trolling motor on mounted to the front on a birds stall mount. Great for back lakes. When he's in town we load it in my bay boat take him out to the marsh line in east bay and let him out and he gets way way back out in the marsh. I have been thinking about getting a little boat to and it's one of 3 I'm looking at. And his kids love to drive it supper fun little boat


----------



## RobRed

looking think the mount runs $ 300 not to sure though. Between boat motor and trailer adman option your looking ball park $ 4500 plus. You say alot of $$$ and it is a large investment but when you think of what of what you can do with it. I don't know of another vessel that offers such. Now keep in mind I still have not seen one in person but when I do I'll report my opnion


----------



## coachlaw

acwizzard said:


> Couldnt you covert a small sailboat into this easily?I see them sitting everywhere and most look like they havent been used in a long time .Should be able to pick one up cheap.Some have the flat back for a small motor and are 10-15 foot long


There was a fellow here who sold a converted Sunfish sailboat rigged out nicely for very little dough probably last year. Had a little 2.5 horse on it. Looked really cool.

I like the look of a micro skiff, but I'm a macro fisherman.


----------



## cfulbright

I like the motor mount on the ambush more then the soloskiff. On the Solo it looks like the motor hangs down to far for the marshes around here.


----------



## Trim-Happy

i was looking at some of the boats im thinking of buying and found a sweet ambush thought you might want to see
http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2012/11/20/pelican-flats-boats-ambush-skiff-review/


----------



## JimD

Has anyone been out in one? 

Seems like the questions as with kayaks is what is the primary and secondary stability? 
AND
how do they handle waves in our usual fall 10 to 15 mph winds. 
Wet or dry ride? rough or stable ride?

You are moving your center weight cooler high or higher so your mass is not nearly as close to the bottom of the boat so it could be less stable.


----------



## Red3Fish

"how do they handle waves in our usual fall 10 to 15 mph winds."

I have never been out in one, but I can tell you, you don't want to be in any open bay with a 13' and low freeboard with 15 mph winds! LOL They are made for protected waters only, or "ice cream" days, when the weather won't come up later in the day. Trust me!

Later
R3F


----------



## That Robbie Guy

aggie182 said:


> I have been looking in to a Gheenoe 15' 4" for a while and I think I am close to convincing the wife. I read a bit about those Ambush skiffs at microskiff.com. I think the Gheenoe is more appealling because of price but those will definately be a consideration for me if I have the $$ for it.


... not sure if you've seen it.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=460066


----------



## Forever Fishing

I recieved a Soloskiff from Mitzlaff Boat Works just a week or so ago. It's been on the water twice using only a 30# thrust trolling motor and so far it's just been great. If you want a chance to see it in person let me know.


----------



## RobRed

Seeing and running the solo skiff I had a few concerns. Its a well built Skiff but there is a LOT of unusable boat and even for the price you paid for it it's still a large chunk of $$$. Since your the guy in the Texas area trying to push these skiffs and I do think there is a market here. Maybe you can answer some of my concerns. From your post you still have not ran it with an outboard or in the bay. When you actually do I and im sure others will appreciate an honest report.

*1. With only 1 rod tube on the boat where do you plan to store another rod over 6.5ft? I see in your pic you have them laying in the deck but to me that looks like they would just be in the way.

2. The rod tube is located on the floor of the skiff and since it's a self bailing rig to me that means salwater runs all over the . Which in turns means soaking your reel. (not Good)

3. At 14'4" the actual cockpit area area is very limited.

4.Running this skiff with a 3.5 does not put it on plane or at least the one tom had on it didnt.

*now by no means am I trying to bash the solo skiff I just believe that people interested in any product that cost this amount of $$$ need to be made aware of the pro's and con's. For those curious about the ambush they will be in Texas very soon.... Im pretty stoked about checking that one out....


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Hey guys...

I thought Id drop in 


Hey Rob... it was nice to have you come try the Solo Skiff... sorry ya didnt like it but I do appreciate the nice comments at beginning of thread but wanted to add on what you stated above ok ?

The Solo Skiff will accommodate a 9' fly rod. The reel and handle sits between seat and gunnels to help protect. The longer spinning rods are also able to lay reel up, with the rod in tube. This offers protection and keeps rods put in rough water although I have never had a rod bounce out...
Rob you are correct... the reels can get wet.. but on a skiff like these micros...everything a compromise... at least the Solo Skiff has a rod tube... Should an angler want a vertical mounted rod holder(s) these can be added as options just like on other skiffs.... very easy !!

As far as the planing... not so... I run my skiff all over and shot every video on the website / youtube with a 2.5 or 3.5 Hp... No its not FAST but it planes... You can put a 5 on it and then its pretty zippy...


----------



## SKIFFGUY

One more thing.... as far as cockpit space goes the skiff has dry storage ...place for cooler.. raised platform and seat...as well as self bailing. ..and a safe boat... a lot to accomplish in small skiff. The cocpit and covered areas were very thought out to make the boat easy to use and fish from while keeping the boat easy to manage ... and at same offer as much functionality as possible... the main thing is its all built in... put a motor on it and go .... anyway... sorry to draw it out. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress

scooter4lyfe.


----------



## RobRed

Tom, It wasnt that I didnt like the solo skiff actually I think it is a cool little rig.It just wasnt my cup of tea , My deal was pretty much give an honest review about your product. I've seen in other forums where your "pro staffer" has posted and kinda lead astray from what the solo is. You better than anyone knows that , you designed it. I totally understand your trying to push a product and I can appreciate that but When some one decides to spend upwards of $4,000+ on a glorified kayak Im sure they would like to know All the ins and outs. Your solo is a great concept and in some areas probably dominates in design but there are some cons. It has a lot of storage and from what I could tell it's built very good. It's just a lot of unusable boat for the price. As far as the Ambush goes you and I have discussed that before and I have yet to see one so by no means am I trying to say one is better than the other and again This is just an opinion from an average fisherman.....


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Rob

Thanks for the kinds words... next time im in your area you gotta take me out on that skooter of yours.


----------



## Forever Fishing

RR since my Solo Skiff is fresh off the dock I really haven't had a chance to do much rigging let alone officially write an "honest review". Drilling holes and mounting hardware on a brand new product to Texas isn't something I'm going to do until I thoroughly understand and develop a feel for best placement/location on the skiff. Rod holders, fish finders, attachment points, trolling/gas motors, batteries, running lights all need placement and rigging consideration. There aren't any "How to rig a Solo Skiff" posts so taking my time with these decisions will serve all us well. Including those who are curious about rigging options on the skiff. If you continue to follow my posts you'll probably see gear scattered all over until I decide where to mount my accessories.

In the mean time people have asked me to share my experiences and keep them updated on how the Solo Skiff experience is going. That's exactly what I've been doing with my posts on other forums. Not misleading, or even "pushing" just keeping my friends and onlookers updated and offering to show them the skiff in person.

As per Tom the Solo Skiff was designed to chase bone fish on the Florida flats with a fly rod. That's an awesome experience I'm sure but for me in Texas I think this skiff can be used for much more. Coming from a predominantly kayak back ground and a multi-species attitude my plan is to pursue the fish I enjoy catching from this skiff. Reporting the versatility, capabilities and limitations as honestly as I can. It's really just a means to get to the fish and that's really what this entire experience is all about. Having fun catching fish.

You've mentioned price in pretty much all of your posts and I see the value of the Solo Skiff a bit differently. Yesterday I was at Bass Pro Shops in Pearland and I understand that they are a full retail price big box shop. Yet, the smallest and least expensive fiberglass skiff I saw started at $15k. Granted it's not a micro skiff as they don't have that kind of product line but to me that's a lot of money. I've seen several used skiffs on the market listed anywhere between $4k and $24k. Sometimes they are a good value and sometimes not. With used product you never really know what you are getting. With the Solo Skiff listed at $2650 and a small engine for another $850 that's a value within reach of not everyone but, it's the most affordable fiberglass solution I've seen. If the cost of the engine is too much fisherman can easily go with a trolling motor for around $160 including a deep cycle marine battery. That's an excellent value! $2650 + $160 and you're cheaper than some of the kayaks out there yet still in a brand new fiberglass skiff. Does it have limitations? You bet it does and I intend to discover everyone of them. But it's going to be tough to beat the value you get from a micro skiff.

There are many other costs associated with kayaking, boat ownership, fishing and outdoor recreation other than what we've discussed here. People who pursue this option are most likely familiar with most of those. As I pursue my Solo Skiff dissection I'll be discussing many of these as well but that's not something I'm going to do here today.

I just want to fish! I don't care to over analyze any of this tic for tac stuff. If anyone is interested in the Solo Skiff they can choose to follow my discussion. If not that's perfectly fine as well. There are other options out there and that Pelican Ambush looks like a sweet boat. I'd love to demo that once it makes it way to our great state!

I post these pictures below to show a few fish I caught last year (2012). I'm serious about my fishing and love it. Can't get enough time on the water. Mitzlaff Boat Works wanted a fisherman in Texas to represent them and they got one. Care to join me? Let's go!


----------



## RobRed

SKIFFGUY said:


> Rob
> 
> Thanks for the kinds words... next time im in your area you gotta take me out on that skooter of yours.


*Tom, anytime your in Texas more than welcome....*


----------



## RobRed

Now thats pretty sweet!


----------



## texasislandboy

I saw one of these the other day. Whats the base model cost? It could be a blast around south bay


----------



## Smackdaddy53

texasislandboy said:


> I saw one of these the other day. Whats the base model cost? It could be a blast around south bay


Read two posts before yours.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Wham Shou

I fish out of a 16' Ghenoe and will run as skinny as you'd ever want. I really like it a lot. I can get in where a lot of other cant. The only downside I feel is about this time of year. On windy and cold days it can make for a wet ride. But honestly, nothing a pair of waders and a good jacket doesn't solve. But as far as back country fishing trips go, it's a great boat. I'd buy it over the micro skif because it works with 2 people as well. The microskif looks like its a one man boat.


----------



## Tombo

So, who in south Texas has a Pelican Ambush? I am looking into a micro skiff and will not order an Ambush without checking out the craft in person.


----------



## texasislandboy

Tombo said:


> So, who in south Texas has a Pelican Ambush? I am looking into a micro skiff and will not order an Ambush without checking out the craft in person.


Thought about getting one for a while. I ended up getting a scooter. I never used it and sold it. Found it just as easy to put my big boat in the water as it was the little.


----------



## aguaflaca

Tombo said:


> So, who in south Texas has a Pelican Ambush? I am looking into a micro skiff and will not order an Ambush without checking out the craft in person.


I follow them on Facebook and I thought there was a dealer in Austin or SA, but nothing on website, maybe contact them and ask. If you haven't already, you might also look at the IPB boats. They are appx same length, but wider which I liked better. Seems like they would be more stable. But that Ambush is pretty darn cool.


----------



## Tombo

aguaflaca said:


> I follow them on Facebook and I thought there was a dealer in Austin or SA, but nothing on website, maybe contact them and ask. If you haven't already, you might also look at the IPB boats. They are appx same length, but wider which I liked better. Seems like they would be more stable. But that Ambush is pretty darn cool.


 Only dealers are in Tampa Florida area. Couple boats sold to Austin area and one more in Houston. 
I talked with a sales rep about the IPB 14' boat. IPB was bought by another company and the rep told me NOT to buy one of the hulls made by IPB. His words were "they were ****". I did some follow up from other owners with a lot of complaints. I have seen a lot of the IPB hulls for sale on Craigs list for $3,000.00, these were the hulls to stay away from.


----------



## aguaflaca

Tombo said:


> Only dealers are in Tampa Florida area. Couple boats sold to Austin area and one more in Houston.
> I talked with a sales rep about the IPB 14' boat. IPB was bought by another company and the rep told me NOT to buy one of the hulls made by IPB. His words were "they were ****". I did some follow up from other owners with a lot of complaints. I have seen a lot of the IPB hulls for sale on Craigs list for $3,000.00, these were the hulls to stay away from.


I hadn't heard that about the IPB boats. good to know. there was at least one guy on 2cool who had bought one.


----------



## southpaw

Here's something similar but may need some work. Comes with an outboard for $1k. Could be worth looking into 
http://houston.craigslist.org/bar/4381938061.html


----------



## redds

I have been checking out the Pelican 17. It is actually a flats boat. I have tried to get feed back but not any info as of yet. If anyone has any info or opinion please let me know.


----------



## Trim-Happy

I have the ipb 14. And for the price there is nothing wrong with it. Who every told you they are **** is full on it. And get on micro a lot of guys really like brads boats (brad sold the name ipb) the complaints were on the rub rail not the hull and brad fixed it.


----------

